# Tentacle Toast's official Legal Defense Fund (in the making)



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello, friends. As many of you know, I fancy all nature of projectiles. I was given a .30 cal (5/16) 'pocket cannon' as a gift. A lil' fuse, a lil' pyrodex, & good times were had by all.

WHELL (h added for effect), this is a most enjoyable combination, with much potential, SO....

...what started as a little .30 cal, grew to include a .50 cal (which I've since gifted, but FYI... .50 cal (.490") muzzle-loader lead balls are cheap & effective slingshot ammo as well), & now this:

A black powder "golfball mortar"
















No (legal) good can come from me owning this, so I've set up this here thread for all you kind souls to contribute to the eventuality of my being brought up on charges. Aside from my basement, which for everyone's sake shall not be pictured here, this little beast which started it all will no doubt be included as state's evidence as well...








Any lawyers here looking for the challenge (& resume boosting power) of some pro-bono work, there's still time to PM me with details, as it'll be at least a week before the goex (yeah, go big or stay home) arrives. If you do a good job at keeping me free, you'll have ANOTHER chance at fame again in the New year, when my bowling ball mortar is finished & ready to ship 

Thanks for looking, & I'll see you in court!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Where were you when I was 14, 23 and 10 years old?!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Where were you when I was 14, 23 and 10 years old?!


I transcend time, friend...

...that warm, giddy feeling felt in the depths of your being the first time you emptied the contents of 13 boxes of those little "sidewalk snaps" into a paper towel, & threw it from your grandparents attic window?

That was me...

...I've been with you this whole time...


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

between pyrodex and tannerite ( http://www.tannerite.com/ ) there can be a lot of fun had. The trick is to blow stuff up out in the country!! My guess is you never fine a golf ball shot out of that thing. Bowling balls.... that could prove interesting indeed!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Greavous said:


> between pyrodex and tannerite ( http://www.tannerite.com/ ) there can be a lot of fun had. The trick is to blow stuff up out in the country!! My guess is you never fine a golf ball shot out of that thing. Bowling balls.... that could prove interesting indeed!


My friend has some land out in NY's southern tier. There's the rusted-out remnants of an old checkered cab sitting in what used to be an Apple orchard towards the back corner of his lot, that catches the first rounds of anything New we get. I'm REALLY looking forward to seeing the impact from this thing.

Don't worry, we'll wear safety glasses (LoLoL)

...in the meantime, just Google "bowling ball mortar" for vids...O.M.G...


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Those are cool! I have a buddy at work that has one of those tiny ones (shoots bb's). He said his son and him shoot it indoors?!?!? He told me it isn't really that powerful and he hasn't shot out any windows or anything yet. Also not to long ago at a gun show I saw one of those golf ball cannons. The thing was pretty big! Big enough that an average man could not carry it by himself. Though they were cool, there were all kinds of warning and disclosures around his display warning everyone the potential havoc the thing could cause.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Urban Fisher said:


> Those are cool! I have a buddy at work that has one of those tiny ones (shoots bb's). He said his son and him shoot it indoors?!?!? He told me it isn't really that powerful and he hasn't shot out any windows or anything yet. Also not to long ago at a gun show I saw one of those golf ball cannons. The thing was pretty big! Big enough that an average man could not carry it by himself. Though they were cool, there were all kinds of warning and disclosures around his display warning everyone the potential havoc the thing could cause.


The bb ones don't do too much damage, but I'll take a pic of what the .30 cal can do...
I wouldn't shoot any of them inside just because of the smoke. The fuses alone belt out billows...

The bowling ball mortars are huge; dude suggests wheeling it around by dolly...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

have fun ! hopefully you can get a pic or two of anything hit by the rounds.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > Where were you when I was 14, 23 and 10 years old?!
> ...


I did that last weekend....


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> have fun ! hopefully you can get a pic or two of anything hit by the rounds.


Treefork with a pic for every situation, & you with the graphics...LoL

Yes, pics of the aftermath will follow. Same with the .30 cal, too; I emptied a professional level fireworks shell, & carefully sifted out the finest powder, & packed it up..sent the cannon several feet back, & sounded like a 12ga going off, no joke!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

pin down the cannon... for recoil...get a friend to start a set up a gofund me project for funds gifted to you to be used for any courts costs

Yeah about 30 years back did the same with a small cannon....only use black powder...then.....OM


----------

